# Anyone hear of Luvox or Lexapro?



## beach (May 12, 2000)

Anyone hear of these two for anxiety???


----------



## briland23 (Sep 11, 2002)

My doc just gave me Lexapro for anxiety and depression. He said it would work better since Celexa threw me into a 24 hour panic attack. There are some other threads about Lexapro here. Read those for more info about it.I haven't started taking it yet and not sure if I want to. A friend of mine is taking it and he absolutely loves it. He says the side effects are non existent.


----------



## jonniebean (Apr 14, 2003)

I've been on Luvox for years after trying numerous other antidepressants. Luvox is generally prescribed for patients with obsessive-compulsive disorder, but it's can also be effective for depression. It's seemed to have less of the bad effects of other antidepressants such as weight gain and nervousness, however, like the others it causes a decrease in libido. I've tried going off it but turn back into a mess of tears & depression & more chronic pain symptoms when I do quit taking it. Hope this gives you some insight of my experiences with Luvox


----------



## persian26 (Mar 2, 2003)

My friend has been on lexapro for 2 weeks..she gets depressed with incredible anger...no ibs...her side effects have been jaw clenching & diarrea...


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2003)

My experience with Lexapro was that it made me feel better initially... for maybe 4-6 weeks, and then I developed a horrific agitation from it to the point that I wanted to tear my hair out and jump out of my skin...and so I had to discontinue it. Lexapro is actually a more concentrated & purified form of Celexa so you can take less and achieve the same effects. My son took Luvox briefly for OCD, but had to discontinue it due to the side effects.Evie


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

this is day 6 of taking lexapro (its called cipralex in england) and i have had bad nausea, a bit of diahoea and i had a panic attack (ive never had one before) on the 2nd day of taking it. i was told that this was one which had the least side effects and is the alternative to celexa. i take a 10mg dose but it's probably too early to tell whether it's working for me yet.


----------



## emmabean (Apr 30, 2003)

I take Lexapro now been on 4 Days had dia-hea this morning think its to blame.i have been on mny antidepressants they all have side-effects depends how you deal with them. I am gonna see if it helps doc said wait 2-4 weeks.Hope I have helped.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

hey thanks for sharing ur experience with me. any progress since ur last posts? im feeling a little better. my mood has lifted a bit but i still have pain, but not as tight pain as i used to have. i still do feel sick and have gone off food a bit again. cant stop drinking water either for some reason!!im not going to the loo as much either which is a good thing. but i still have that niggling anxiety where i fear going out too far away from my flat.


----------

